# Port A Wading Hazards?



## Tcmitchvol (Aug 16, 2018)

I’m new to wade fishing and will be heading to Port A for a workcation. I hope to get a couple wades in while I’m down. I’ve got probably more wading gear than I need so I’m good to go there. Are there any specific hazards I should be aware of in this area? 

I’m staying at Port Royal and plan to more or less just walk across the street or down to Wilson’s Cut to get started. 

I’ve learned a lot from this forum and thank everyone in advance for their throughts.


----------

